# niland to needles, CA



## CdCase123 (Dec 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if it is *possible* to hitchhike from Niland to Needles relatively easy? To my understanding taking the 111 south to the 78 then northeast would be the most direct route, but it seems like these are very desolate/seldom travelled roads, or am I wrong? would it be easier to go to LA then hitch interstate 40 east? 

thanks


----------



## macks (Dec 3, 2008)

I would say hit or miss on the easy thing but.. if I were to do it I'd probably backtrack to coachella area to the 10 and jet over to blythe and go up 95 from there. Also, I hate LA.


----------

